
The charm of traditional alphabet blocks, enhanced with interactive apps and games - flipandtwist
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1871927434/alphatechblocks-learning-a-b-cs-thru-tech-and-touc
======
DanBC
I am a parent.

When I buy toys I want to be reassured that the manufacturers know about, and
understand, the various safety regulations that exist for toys, and that their
toy complies with the regulations. Often a small scale design agency will
design a toy, and it will look lovely and be fun to use, but will not be
compliant with EU safety standards.

When a toy manufacturer claims a toy has educational benefits I want them to
list those benefits, and the research they're using to justify the claims that
their product achieves that. (As well as any research that shows it is a
benefit.)

I'd like them to show that this toy can help children learn the alphabet, and
the research they've done to support this. I'd also like to know that it's
compatible with the alphabet used for synthetic phonics. It's a shame to teach
children to say "Bee" when they're going to have to learn to say "buh".[1]

But it looks cool, much better than a lot of the education app toys, and I
wish them luck.

I love the dual language aspect too. That's a nice touch. Maybe in future they
can offer other additional blocks for the EU countries?

[1] I know "buh" isn't accurate for the b sound used in synthetic phonics.

------
flipandtwist
Alum from my school have designed AlphaTechBlocks! They look and feel like
traditional alphabet blocks, but they work interactively with mobile apps to
create fun learning experiences and games for toddlers and preschoolers to
learn letters and words in ENGLISH and SPANISH.

I think this is a really cool idea and a perfect example of technology
improving upon traditional learning mediums.

------
aguayma
Finally kids can actually learn and play on iPads at the same time. Great
solution and a game that they can keep playing as they grow.

------
gabenmia
This product will transform the way kids learn forever!

